# Minikin Reborn sleeve - Silicone or Rubber



## Vaporeon13 (7/12/17)

Hi All

Does any have stock of a Reborn sleeve? I haven't been able to find any on the net, but I'm hopeful because I see there's sleeves for the V1, V1.5, V2 and Boost.


----------

